# No cigars in casinos?



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello all,

This is my first official post :yo:. First off thanks to everyone who contributes to this wonderful forum everyone on here seems so genuine and awesome!

So I was at the casino the other day and was starting to enjoy one of the Olivia's I had picked up and the pit boss talked to the dealer real quick

and the dealer asked me to put my cigar out? This is the 2nd time this has happened? Is this normal? It is really too bad because I put up with

all the ciggerett smoking that pretty much everyone was doing AND I asked the gentleman next to me if he mind and he had no problems. Nothing better

than some black jack and a good whiskey o wait I found out a cigar makes it PERFECT! So yeah just curious if this is a normal thing?

Thanks!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Where was this Casino? I recently smoked cigars at the Orleans in Las Vegas without any problems.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Please do tell us which casino!

I just came back from Vegas, and it was quite the opposite there! I was never without a stick, and If I even hinted to the dealer that I had to leave to get another, the pit boss would find one for me pretty darn quick so I wouldn't leave the table...

Damn, those sticks probably ended up costing a lot more than I care to think....


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

This was at the Skagit Casino in Washington. I generally like it but found that part very odd.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Did you ask him why? Maybe they won't allow cigars at the tables. I know Mystic Lake in Minnesota outlawed cigars in the building about 5years ago. I quit going for a long time as my way of protesting their decision.. The problem was with guys lighting up at black jack tables and in rows of machines..That ruined it for everyone.. As a responsible cigar smoker you have to pick places that you have less chance of offending people. If you are playing a machine away from everyone and someone sees you smoking and still sits down an bitches then they are going to find that I'm not a nice person..Now I go to a casino in Iowa that allows cigars and for the most part there is no eye rolling or complaining..Mostly farmers in there and they are more tolerant then the city dwellers.......

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been able to smoke cigars in AC.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

You can smoke in Vegas and I believe you can here at the Hard Rock in Tampa! I am not sure though I never tried.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I find a mixed bag of opinions though it's been awhile I have smoked at the Skagit, Like Jerry I will usually be a good smoker and find a slot machine by myself and then no one has a right to complain and when they have I told them there was a non smoking section and I was here first. I think maybe the Tulalip may have told me no cigars one but not sure I don't really go anymore.

I do think it very unfair for cigs to be allowed and not cigars especially when I personally think they smell worse and most non smoker that have commented have said my cigar smelled good on occasion but I never had anyone tell me my cigs smelled good. BTW it's been about four years without cigs here.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

No I never asked why I was really annoyed. I need to go to Florida to see what that big ball of fire in the sky is!!

Yes cigs smell gross to me and I have noticed even people who frown upon smoking have said "*sniff sniff* mmm that does smell pretty good"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've smoked in Vegas at multiple casinos without issue both at tables and at slots. I've smoked at the Hard Rock Casinos in FL but only walking around or at the slots. I do remember that somewhere in Vegas they told me I could smoke cigars anywhere except at the tables but don't remember which casino. 

Bottom line is the "pleasure police" are taking more and more of our rights away every day (or at least trying to) - that's why I think it's so important to support any organization that is pro cigars. There just aren't enough people out there fighting for us and our right to smoke cigars and pipes!


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

I smoked cigars at the tables at the borgata and harrahs in AC just recently with no problems...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I smoke cigars at Ameristar, Harrahs, Hollywood, isle of Crappy in Kansas and Missouri.. They could care less.. Most casinos just want your skill!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Gambling is my second job (really). So, I spend alot of time in casinos. 95% Harrahs properties (Las Vegas, Lake Tahoe, New Orleans, Biloxi) 5% Peppermill (Reno). Lately I have noticed that dealers are asking more and more not to smoke at tables. Luckily I spend the majority of my time at high limit video poker so I never a problem there. To tell the truth, I'm not a big fan of smoking at the tables anyway. I tend to forget about the smoke and have to constantly re-light.

my usual game with a plume of smoke during a payout.


----------



## familystone (Feb 23, 2012)

this is a good segway for signing my petition, it's in the tobacco legislation forum and despite all the talk of doing something to prevent the pleasure police I have seen very little actually being done.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

familystone said:


> this is a good segway for signing my petition, it's in the tobacco legislation forum and despite all the talk of doing something to prevent the pleasure police I have seen very little actually being done.


I'm not a joiner by in large, but I did join Cigar Rights of America. I'll let them take my money and lobby for me.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheTomcat said:


> Gambling is my second job (really). So, I spend alot of time in casinos. 95% Harrahs properties (Las Vegas, Lake Tahoe, New Orleans, Biloxi) 5% Peppermill (Reno). Lately I have noticed that dealers are asking more and more not to smoke at tables. Luckily I spend the majority of my time at high limit video poker so I never a problem there. To tell the truth, I'm not a big fan of smoking at the tables anyway. I tend to forget about the smoke and have to constantly re-light.
> 
> my usual game with a plume of smoke during a payout.


Way to go playa! Does the machine actually dispense hundys or do you have to cash out?


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Anything over $1,100 is a hand pay. They pay you out in cash or check and give you a W-2 for taxes. I usually get anything under $10k in cash and get checks for the rest.
This was the last big winner. Got that one in checks. $25 machine ($125 per hand) at Harrahs Lake Tahoe last December, $100,000.









Little ones from February.


----------



## Scoops (Nov 29, 2011)

c2000 said:


> Did you ask him why? Maybe they won't allow cigars at the tables. I know Mystic Lake in Minnesota outlawed cigars in the building about 5years ago. I quit going for a long time as my way of protesting their decision.. The problem was with guys lighting up at black jack tables and in rows of machines..That ruined it for everyone.. As a responsible cigar smoker you have to pick places that you have less chance of offending people. If you are playing a machine away from everyone and someone sees you smoking and still sits down an bitches then they are going to find that I'm not a nice person..Now I go to a casino in Iowa that allows cigars and for the most part there is no eye rolling or complaining..Mostly farmers in there and they are more tolerant then the city dwellers.......
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Jerry, I found out the same thing with Mystic Lake in Minnesota. Me and a couple of my buddys went up to play a little blackjack this past winter, we lit up our cigars and within 5 minutes we were told to put them out. Its really to bad that they allow chain smoking cigarette smokers to smoke all they want and people that would like to smoke a cigar not to do so as if it is not another form of tobacco...


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

I just remembered where I had a problem with cigars: Indian Casinos. Been to a few and always have problems. 
Inn of the Mountain Gods; no cigars
One in Phoenix I can't remember the name of; same thing.
Isle of Capri at Blackhawk, Colorado; I seem to remember no smoking at all and $100 bet limits. GREAT steakhouse! Bison, antelope steaks are unreal. 
The Harrahs Ak Shin Phoenix is decent for an Indian Casino. No high limits but cigars are ok and the steakhouse is great, try the flatiron steak! I'll be there April 21-22 as a matter of fact.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive been in a few Casinos down here on the Gulf Coast and have seen many cigars in hand.
I was with a group of guys for my buddy's bachelor party at The Hard Rock and we all had a cigar going, no problems at all at the Craps table...


----------



## Kinkeye (Nov 8, 2011)

We go to the Indian casinos here in WI. No problems with smoking a stogie. Just a few evil looks from a few people.

WOW Tomcat those are some awesome hits!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in a Casino in KC and they sold cigars in the casino. I was smoking up the whole time I was playing poker


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Honestly, I'd complain to Management all the way up the ladder. Sounds like someone just being a dick. And if it's that particular Casinos policy then so be it, at least you'll know but I'd find it hard to believe that any Casino is going to ask patrons not to smoke cigars or pipes if smoking is permitted. I'm a dealer at a Casino up here & while I can honestly say most [dam near all] dealers, just like people, hate Cigar smoke you are free to smoke in the Casino & no one would ever think about asking someone to put theirs out. It's pretty rare but we certainly have people smoking a cigar or pipe from time to time. Actually one of our regulars smokes a pipe; Captain Black White Pouch but funny enough everyone actually loves how that smells. :laugh: Anyway, it seems like the Pitboss might have been a smoking Nazi and just flexing his or her muscle when it fact they had no bounds to do so. I'd definitely complain up the latter if need be, Floor Manager, Gaming Director, Casino Manager/Director. If they overstepped their bounds I'd go back to said place, sit down w/ the biggest cigar I can find to rub it in his/her face. I could go a step further and say the best tasting, nastiest smelling but nah, I'd cut them a little slack, the dealer had nothing to do with it..... seriously though, sounds like some BS. sorry to hear


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Sooo tomcat you really need to pm me your secret to how you win all that cash!! But yea idk It would be nice to enjoy a great cigar with a good glass of whiskey and play some black jack for a few hours to unwind on my day off. Yes I could have prolly gone up the food chain and thank you for the advice. But that to me would defeat the purpose i would get all wound up and by the time i got done yelling at them my cigar would be out!! Ha ha... I just posted this for the obsurdity and bs of how people can smoke ciggeretts and blow it in my face but when i politely asked the person next to me and was careful to blow away from people i was asked to put it out... Aaah what a shame.. Thanks for your support guys!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I smoke at the craps tables in suncoast in Vegas all the time and from what I've found as long you aren't in the sports book or Bingo room they don't mind if you smoke anywhere


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry IslanderWay, didn't mean to highjack! Here is a link to a thread I made about playing Video Poker for anyone interested.
How To Play Video Poker


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

No tomcat I didnt mean to sound like I cared that you talked about your poker i think its awesome and glad you shared i only asked to pm in case it was private ha ha!!


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Been to the Swimomish Casino in Anacortes and they didn't say anything, we weren't playing at the tables though.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

No issues at MGM Detroit. Dealer just turns a fan on to blow the smoke away from him. I'm usu polite and ask the people next to my if they mind tho.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Never been asked not to smoke On the Casino floor!


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Well thanks to Tom I am going to pick up a nice cigar today and head to the video poker hopefully I wont be bothered ha ha.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tomcat, nice hits!!!!

I play video poker for a portion of every casino trip. I've yet to hit a royal, but I keep trying!

My jaw dropped when I saw the royal hit when only holding the J! Nicely done!!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i was on a cruise recently, and i lit up a padron 64 and they asked me to put it out as well. they do allow cigarette smoking though, which is very annoying. luckily they do have a lounge that allows cigar smoking, but it gets on my nerves that i can only smoke in 2 areas of the ship, one being on the starboard side of the deck next to the pool where kids are playing, which confuses the crap out of me, the other area is the lounge that not much goes on in, so it gets boring sitting there smoking without internet access or anyone to talk to and nothing to watch.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

neil said:


> i was on a cruise recently, and i lit up a padron 64 and they asked me to put it out as well. they do allow cigarette smoking though, which is very annoying. luckily they do have a lounge that allows cigar smoking, but it gets on my nerves that i can only smoke in 2 areas of the ship, one being on the starboard side of the deck next to the pool where kids are playing, which confuses the crap out of me, the other area is the lounge that not much goes on in, so it gets boring sitting there smoking without internet access or anyone to talk to and nothing to watch.


Would you mind naming the cruise line? If not, could you PM it to me?

I'm going on a cruise later this year and am very curious about this.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Many cruise lines don't allow cigars except in the smoking lounge. I find that there is usually a small group that hangs out in there regularly. My problem is that it is usually next to the casino!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe it was a non-smoking table?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A quick google search indicates Bow, WA passed a public smoking ban in 2010. 
My guess is that includes the casino :dunno:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

mcgreggor57 said:


> A quick google search indicates Bow, WA passed a public smoking ban in 2010.
> My guess is that includes the casino :dunno:


Casinos are generally exempt from Smoking bans. One being Native Casinos fall under Federal law. Two being they generally have the pull to squash non smoking bans that try to regulate smoking in Casinos so are exempt from such bans.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

Well there were people smoking cigs at the table so smoking was allowed.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> I've smoked in Vegas at multiple casinos without issue both at tables and at slots. I've smoked at the Hard Rock Casinos in FL but only walking around or at the slots. I do remember that somewhere in Vegas they told me I could smoke cigars anywhere except at the tables but don't remember which casino.
> 
> Bottom line is the "pleasure police" are taking more and more of our rights away every day (or at least trying to) - that's why I think it's so important to support any organization that is pro cigars. There just aren't enough people out there fighting for us and our right to smoke cigars and pipes!


Join the CRA! Cigar Rights of America is the only consumer based group fighting for our rights. *Cigar Rights of America* If we don't get it together, the anti-tobacco movement will squash our cigar hobby. REALLY! Stand up and be counted.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Harrahs in St Louis banned cigars last year. That isn't normal for casinos from what I've seen though - we've never been asked to put one out in Vegas. We did occassionally go to Harrahs before the change, but wiped them off our list (and wrote the company, of course)


----------



## adambrs (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never had a problem with the casinos in CT. Smoker friendly


----------



## adamthale (Mar 23, 2012)

Jealous! No smoking anywhere inside in Ontario.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

adamthale said:


> Jealous! No smoking anywhere inside in Ontario.


The FallsView Casino is one of my favs! Only make it there about once a year though. Great VP.


----------

